# Keyboard setting on macbook ?



## koco (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi there i'm new to freebsd and linux/unix at all what i'm trying to do now is to install freebsd 8 release in vmware and i don't know what typ of keyboard to use.

i know it's stupid question but help me to choose please 

thank's


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 30, 2010)

try defaults


----------



## koco (Jul 30, 2010)

well i did but then i had to delete machine as i was unable to type properly.  so that's why i'm asking


----------



## koco (Jul 31, 2010)

*Help help*

Hi guys ispend whole night to fix my keyboard and i manage UKkeyboard which is one most close to my one on this apple but i can't find and use PIPE symbol.  

please help as my head is going to explode, there has to by way around as always. but i'm missing something as usually


----------



## koco (Aug 4, 2010)

solved thank's


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2010)

How?


----------



## koco (Aug 5, 2010)

How, very simple: i get nervous after few days so i did reinstall freebsd few times and try as much possibilities as sysinstall can give but finally when i was checking rc.conf i can see entry for keyboard : kyemap="uk.iso" so i change it until i didn't find the one for me witch actually was "us". 

You see i didn't install any gui so it's bit hard to get use to terminal .
 but i know that there is always way around .....
i hope i will not bother with stupid questions but bear with me guys


----------

